# Walmarts special order firearm catalog pdf...



## Missourian

http://i.walmartimages.com/i/if/hmp/fusion/SpecialOrderGunCatalog.pdf


I was searching for something else and this popped up.

I've ordered for Walmarts special order firearm catalog at the store,  but I had never seen it online before.

No prices...you must call the store for that...but you can browse it at the link.


----------



## asaratis

I see no elephant guns.  I  want one as backup for the elephant repellent I use in my backyard....


----------



## Missourian

asaratis said:


> I see no elephant guns.  I  want one as backup for the elephant repellent I use in my backyard....



What?

I know I saw an H & R Buffalo Classic chambered in 45-70 govt in there...

It's only a single shot,  so...When you see that elephant in your backyard...you best make it count.


----------

